# Mexican A Class Winnebago?



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone fancy one of these?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Mick_P*. If you look in the Member's Phot's - Strange But True? You will find lot's of similar examples. They are a big thing in some parts os South America. Cheap living accomodation. :wink:


----------

